# Q7 Body Kit Accessories from quattro GmbH (Pics from Essen Motorshow)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check this out. In addition to the S-line Q7, Audi also showed this accessories Q7 with new matte body kit with aluminum accents. So far, I haven't seen any other photos of this particular setup, and have no further details at this time.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Q7 Body Kit Accessories from quattro GmbH ([email protected])*

More Audi, Lamborghini and SEAT pics here....
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall.../2005
An obscenely big gallery (over 1000 pics) can be found here...
http://www.thecarlounge.net/ga.../2005


----------



## stangg172005 (Jul 12, 2005)

looks like an after thought...


----------

